
Show HN: TBTC – Bitcoin on Ethereum - mhluongo
http://dapp.test.tbtc.network/
======
mhluongo
Hey folks! We've built a way to trustlessly tokenize Bitcoin on Ethereum,
allowing Bitcoiners to take out decentralized USD loans against their
holdings, use the stronger privacy approaches available on Ethereum like
tornado.cash,and generally being Bitcoin into the Ethereum ecosystem. I
announce on Twitter with a few more details [0], and this link is the test
dApp you can play with.

I'd love to hear what you think and answer any questions!

[0] -
[https://twitter.com/mhluongo/status/1228109565595717633?s=19](https://twitter.com/mhluongo/status/1228109565595717633?s=19)

~~~
tromp
This is very much NOT trustless, as should be apparent from this quote from
the specs:

If the value of ETH drops precipitously relative to BTC, then the dollar value
of the ETH bonded by the signers can be less than the dollar value of the BTC
deposit they have backed, meaning they have positive expected value if they
try to steal the BTC. In order to avoid that, we require that the bonds are
overcollateralized. For each ETH they collateralize, they must put up an
additional 50%, for a total of 150% collateralization rate.

------
flatfilefan
A TL;DR here would certainly help to drive the discussion. I have skimmed the
white paper two clicks deep and there’s no abstract either. But the idea is
interesting and the title is great ;-)

~~~
mhluongo
Haha fair enough

